# Scrollsaw Sanders on Ebayl



## Geoffrey (30 Jan 2011)

Scrollsaw Sanders on Ebay make your own.
I got mine Item number: 270687449221 for Three Pounds you will not regret it.
I have made a few of them Brilliant. 8) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRV_EDIPdng

Geoff.  8)


----------



## theartfulbodger (30 Jan 2011)

Looks like you just get the plans for 3 quid?

I could be wrong though. I hate silly person sellers who write their adverts in HUGE LETTERS it makes it damn difficult to read all the small print.


Aaaaaand relax. Ahh that's better


----------



## theartfulbodger (30 Jan 2011)

:ho2 :ho2 
I was going to edit but I've logged back in to say I might make my own after watching the youtube clip at the bottom of the ebay advert... looks useful and half of the plans are there :wink: :wink:

Thanks for the links Geoffrey


----------



## StevieB (23 Feb 2011)

Here's a novel idea - why not insert a blade and cut the shape out. Send me £3 and I will send you full instructions on how to use your scrollsaw as a scrollsaw!


----------



## Gill (23 Feb 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm with you, Steve  .

I've always been sceptical of these sorts of sanders. With all the best will in the world there must always be _some _sideways pressure against the saw's arms, pressure which scroll saws are not designed to withstand.


----------



## Geoffrey (26 Feb 2011)

Thanks Steve i been scrolling on and off for forty seven years.
Always wonderd what them springy things were for

Hi Gill same here but i have an old Delta saw unused so i put them in that
I bet New scroll saw users put more side pressure on the arms than i do with the sanders
I would not put them in my Hegner.  
Geoff


----------



## Geoffrey (25 Aug 2013)

I still Think these are brilliant and some one asked so here it is make what you like of it.
internet Trolls don't bother I will not reply.

Geoff


----------



## powertools (25 Aug 2013)

I think that it looks like a good idea if it works.
How much work is involved in making them if you buy the plans and what materials do you have to source.?


----------



## Geoffrey (25 Aug 2013)

Hi it works great all you need is an old scrollsaw blade Velcro tape and sand paper I found a number 7. 9 .12 size best 
It can be pinned unpinned stick Velcro tape to blade and sand paper and sand away the you tube video gives most of it away.
the rest becomes obvious

Geoff


----------



## Reggie (25 Aug 2013)

I think these things look like a great idea, in fact, I posted this last night:
diy-sanding-belts-for-scroll-saws-t72794.html

It seems there are many ways to achieve sanding on a scrollsaw, all of them have their merits and pitfalls.


----------



## mac1012 (26 Aug 2013)

I guess it would be ok if you have an old scroll saw to use , I think steve goods idea is well good  

folding along the length of sandpaper and clamping in and using for light work 

anything else I will stick to my mini belt and disk sander.

trolls do pop up from time to time reggie lurking about , never really contribute anything usefull but whenever they see anything controversial they are as quick as a rat up a drainpipe.

Manners and common courtesy seem to desert some people on here , funny how cyber space can alter peoples personality.

just ignore them and just reply to the posts you want to , don't bite as when you ignore their post as if its not there it will annoy them that you haven't acknowleged them and responded. 

mark


----------



## scrimper (26 Aug 2013)

mac1012":2dk444u6 said:


> trolls do pop up from time to time reggie lurking about , never really contribute anything usefull but whenever they see anything controversial they are as quick as a rat up a drainpipe.
> 
> Manners and common courtesy seem to desert some people on here , funny how cyber space can alter peoples personality.
> 
> ...



I am not a major contributor to this forum but I have to be honest I have not seen much evidence of 'trolling' here nor lack of courtesy, from what I have seen in my limited time spent here I find that most people seem very polite and go to great lengths to avoid upsetting other members.

Naturally people do have different opinions and that is good and can be helpful to keep a forum busy, if we all agreed with each other it would soon become stagnant as a lot of forums do eventually.

IMHO compared to some forums that I joined this one seems very 'polite', some forums that I have been a member of (not woodworking ones) I have been treated absolutely awfully after joining, in one I asked a genuine question about a Triumph motorcycle (it was a motorcycle forum) which was greeted with such a torrent of foul mouthed abuse from some members that I have never been back! 

(Sorry to go off topic.)  

Lol I hope this does not offend and be seen as 'trolling' !


----------



## Reggie (26 Aug 2013)

Not entirely sure where the idea of trolls entered this thread  Either way, if I've got information that I think is useful, I'll share it, no problem at all, any reaction is the same reactions you get in any open source community, information will be treated like marmite, some people will love it, others will hate it.


----------



## Chippygeoff (26 Aug 2013)

I have given a lot of thought to these sanders and I cannot think of a single application where I would use it. Ican understand where they would be useful to a beginner who has wandered off the line on an internal cut but apart from that I fail to see their use. When I have made an item there are usually some small fuzzies here and there on the underside but a few seconds with my small random orbit sander takes care of that.


----------



## graduate_owner (26 Aug 2013)

Right, I have to ask:-

what's a troll?

And yes, I am serious.

K


----------



## powertools (26 Aug 2013)

Chippygeoff":8zk0nhr7 said:


> I have given a lot of thought to these sanders and I cannot think of a single application where I would use it. Ican understand where they would be useful to a beginner who has wandered off the line on an internal cut but apart from that I fail to see their use. When I have made an item there are usually some small fuzzies here and there on the underside but a few seconds with my small random orbit sander takes care of that.



To be honest I think that sums the main reason that this forum remains interesting and still survives.
I we all had many years producing top quality items using the same methods on Hegner saws using FD blades there would be FA to discuss.


----------



## scrimper (26 Aug 2013)

graduate_owner":x7j6plfc said:


> Right, I have to ask:-
> what's a troll?
> And yes, I am serious.
> K



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29

Generally considered to be someone who posts messages to stir up trouble although in some cases some people will call another a troll if they have a difference of opinion with them!


----------



## graduate_owner (26 Aug 2013)

Thanks Scrimper.
I expect now someone else will post a different explanation and call you a troll.

K


----------



## scrimper (26 Aug 2013)

graduate_owner":2k6g7o68 said:


> Thanks Scrimper.
> I expect now someone else will post a different explanation and call you a troll.
> 
> K



Lol I have been called a lot worse before now TBH!


----------



## powertools (27 Aug 2013)

My prototype sander for the scrollsaw.







It is made by gluing 2 thin strips of balsa wood together with a wide blade in between and self adhesive sand paper stuck to 1 face.
It is amazing how rigid the balsa wood becomes when 2 strips are glued together.
I guess if I ever get as good at sawing as most of you I won't need it but I have been able to salvage an item I made by using it.


----------



## scrimper (28 Aug 2013)

Point is that it could be useful for things other than fretwork, for example small woodwork pieces that are too small for a normal sander machine and perhaps in model making.

I like the idea and am going to give it a go.


----------



## Reggie (28 Aug 2013)

I've seen some people mount their jigsaws upside down in a table, that got me to thinking that this idea could be applied to jigsaws too.


----------

